# Canal du Midi



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I would like to "do" the Canal du Midi next year. My thought is to stay at 3 campsites for about 5 or 6 days apiece on 3 different stretches of the Canal. I would like to finish at Agde to see the locks, visit Marseillan Plage, Sete etc (as per Rick Stein). I'm not sure about the other 2 places to see the best of the Canal route and surrounding areas. I had thought about somewhere near Toulouse or Agen and looking for a 3rd option. Or has anyone a better idea? Have been to Carcassone so would rather somewhere else. I would like places with lots to see/do within a smallish area (to limit the driving when we are there for a change). Any thoughts please? thanks in advance.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just outside sete at the moment at frontignan plage. Went to sete today which was quite interesting. Off to Agde tomorrow so will let you know what I think

all I can say about frontignan plage is if you like the beack or poolside life then that's all there is. Superb weather though.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of the most exciting and watchable feature on the Canal du Midi is the staircase lock system at Fonserannes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonserannes_Lock

or

http://www.canal-du-midi.org/en/canal/the_course/the_locks/fonserannes.aspx

We have done the canal on a narrow boat, and these locks are superb to negotiate, they are visually stunning and watching the boats rise through 21.5m in a length of 300m is magnificent (but of course only if you like canals and locks!!!!)

It is near Beziers - an interesting city in it's own right.

The round lock near Agde is unusual, to say the least ! Once again interesting to navigate and see, but we did not particularly enjoy Agde.

The campsite directory lists;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4200

(NB Agde is VERY different from Cap d'Agde which is rated as the No 1 French tourist site - it can accommodate 175,000 visitors....... )

The Languedoc area is a great place to go but beware many French sites shut after 20th September.....

http://about-france.com/regions/languedoc.htm

has LOTS of information about the area and it's attractions,

have fun, hope this gives you some thoughts,

Dave


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've cruised the canal a few times now, and just got back from passing through the area in the MH.

The stretch between Toulouse and Carcassonne isn't the most interesting part of the canal itself, and it follows the A64 motorway for long stretches so can get noisy even overnight. But from Carcassonne to Beziers is stunning. Beyond Beziers to Agde can get very hot as there's less shade, and I agree Agde isn't to everyone's tastes. Besides, that part of the world has a bit of a reputation for crime. 

In the MH, there aren't many aires along the canal (a free one with no facilities at Homps being a rare exception), but there are numerous campsites. I just stayed at the municipal in Capestang last week, open May to September. Great location next to the Cave Cooperative and walkable to the canal, but a bit of traffic noise early mornings. 

Sadly, the famous plane trees lining the canal are in trouble with a fungal infection killing lots of them. Many have already been cut down leaving a completely different appearance, and a lot more are to go soon. 

Visit the Roman ruins at the Oppidum d'Enserune, but beware it can be very hot up there. 

Don't miss eating at Lo Coustellou in Ventenac-en-Minervois. Cooks everything over old vines and good value.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

we rented a cruiser out of Le Somail in Aude in '09 and parked Tincan at the facility there for the week. Didn't do too many miles, just enjoyed the lazy experience. Travelled from Le Somail to the Nine Locks at Beziers and than turned about and headed for Homps. Some lovely places to eat on the canal, in Homps just under the bridge and next to Cruzy, the Auberge de la Croisade. This is one of the finest restaurants we have eaten in, in France, a little pricey but worth every cent. We have been back in Tincan and wildcamped right at the door, this enabled us to enjoy all the accompaniments to the meal. There is a basic site in Capestang but its a nice town with lots of good eateries. As you can guess we are devout practising salad dodgers. The Malpas Tunnel is worth a look if you like engineering oddities

http://www.auberge-de-la-croisade.com/

Noel

PS we cycled the tow paths almost every day while our "crew" sailed alongside, a bit bumpy but we felt we were doing something of a healthy nature


----------

